# Glove compartment lid sag



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

Do any of you have a problem with the glove compartment lid sagging a little? Has any of you found a way to fix it? If so, can you please advise. My glove compartment lid seems to be a little crooked and I was looking at it closer today and the bumpstop closest to the radio does not even touch the dash board. I looked at the locking mechanism to see if there was a way to adjust it and it does not seem to have a way to adjust. Thanks.

:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/glove-box-door-sags-21670/

little info on it here


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks!!

:cheers


----------

